# Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?



## Kroyle (12. November 2012)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,

ich habe vor ein Paar Wochen meine Fischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt.
Nun möchte ich mir eine Spinnrute zulegen, es soll kein Hightech Produkt sein - aber trotzdem etwas Ordentliches.

Mein Kollege hat mir die Balzer IM12 empfohlen. Ich selber habe aber auch viel gutes über die Sportex Black Pearl gelsesen. Zu welcher dieser beiden Spinruten würdet Ihr mir Raten ?

Da sich diese beiden Ruten im gleichen Preissegment "tummeln" tue ich mich schwer mich für eine zu entscheiden. Zumindest ohne ein Paar Tipps 

Ich werde Schwerpunktmäßig an einem ruhigen See angeln, aber auch kleine Flüsse (Ems) werden werden dabei sein. Als Köder stelle ich mir Wobbler und Blinker/Spinner vor.
Bitte gebt mir auch Tipps zum WG ( klar richtet sich nach den Ködern, aber mit welchen sollte man starten ) Ich stelle mir eine Rute von ca. 2.70 und 40 gr. Wurfgewicht vor.

In dem See sind Barsche und mittlere Hechte, ich denke da sollen die 40 gr. ausreichen mit passenden Ködern oder ?

Bitte gebt mir ein wenig Entscheidsungshilfe bei diesen beiden Ruten bzw. meldet euch falls ihr zu der einen oder anderen Rute etwas sagen könnt.

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus für Eure Hilfe ! #6

edit : hier die beiden Ruten

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ition-im-12-karthago-spin-40-ruten/detail.jsf

und 

http://www.sportex.de/DE/produkte/spinnruten/black_pearl.html


Gruß Kroyle


----------



## Fr33 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Servus,

hmmm wenn du nicht gerade dicke Steinpackungen wie wir Rheinangler befischst, so reicht für dich ne 2,40er Länge mit ner 2500er Rolle definitv aus. Zudem wird das ganze dann auch handlicher.

Balzer IM-12 sagt mir gar nichts. IM-12 gibt die Blankeigenschaften im Sinne vom Grad an... nicht das Modell 

Die Black Pearl ist ne schöne Rute - aber m.M eher ne Gummirute mit schneller Aktion, harter Blank und entsprechendem Rückrad. Wäre jetzt in meinen Augen für dein Vorhaben nicht 100% geeignet.

Was kannste denn ausgeben für die Rute? Muss es Kork als Griff sein, oder auch Duplon ?


----------



## Kroyle (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Hey, 
danke für Deine fixe Antwort.

okay - guck dann habe ich schon sofort was gelernt 
diese Rute ist das von Balzer 

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ition-im-12-karthago-spin-40-ruten/detail.jsf

ich denke das ich so ca. bis 120 Euro (max. ) ausgeben würde. Die BlackPearl würde ich für ca. 80-90 Euro bekommen und die Balzer ist ca. 10 Euro teurer.

Griffe etc. sind für mich nicht kaufentscheidend, bzw. da bin ich für alles bzw. eure/deine Tipps offen.

Dachte nur an die Black Pearl da diese als Gute Spinrute für Anfänger bzw. aber auch als Qualitätsprodukt hier im Forum angepriesen worden ist. Mit Gummirute meinst du das diese zu "weich" ist - du siehst, was sowas angeht blutiger Anfänger  -sorry !


----------



## vermesser (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



Kroyle schrieb:


> HMit Gummirute meinst du das diese zu "weich" ist - du siehst, was sowas angeht blutiger Anfänger  -sorry !



Zu hart. Für Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler bevorzugen viele geschmeidigere Ruten als die richtigen Gummiknüppel!


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Was für ein Preis. |bigeyes

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...62_sid14a15a21876be276e4834f4d6a0c7395_x2.htm

Habe die Rute in 2,40 m 4-24 g. Ein Traum. Kein Stück Kopflastig. Super stabil. Hat schon einiges abbekommen.


----------



## Wurschtsepp (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hmmm wenn du nicht gerade dicke Steinpackungen wie wir Rheinangler befischst, so reicht für dich ne 2,40er Länge mit ner 2500er Rolle definitv aus. Zudem wird das ganze dann auch handlicher.
> 
> ...



Das kommt drauf an welche Blackpearl du hast, außerdem is die Blackpearl nicht wirklich ne Gummifisch Rute. Dafür is sie nicht schnell genug. Fische die Black Pearl in 2,4m mit 60g Wg. Fische damit soziemlich alles, bis auf Gummifisch jiggen. Dafür hab ich ne Rute mit ner schnelleren Aktion. Ansonsten is die Blackpearl ne geile Rute. Von der Balzer hab ich noch nie was gehört. Aber von Balzer hab ich selten iwas gutes gehört ....:q


----------



## welsfaenger (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

tja wurschtsepp, das kommt drauf an.
Bei Rollen von Balzer bin ich auch etwas vorsichtig, die Ruten sind tlw. richtig gut.
Bestes Beispiel: Baltic Sea 165, hat auch den IM12 Blank und gehört sicher zu den besten Light-Pilk Ruten für die Ostsee.
Aber so ist das bei vielen nunmal, *******gal wiegut das Produkt ist, wenn es von hersteller X kommt ist es bestimmt mies, von hersteller Y immer gut.

PS: die Baltic Sea 165 ähnelt der Shiomano Lesath Offsohre extrem, nur noch besser ausbalanciert und kostet statt 270 nur 100 €


----------



## FisherMan66 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



> Aber von Balzer hab ich selten iwas gutes gehört ....:q


 
Das mag an Deinem jugendlichen Alter liegen ... 

Die Magna-Silver-Spin aus Mitte der 90-er Jahre war eine Blinker- und Wobblerrute mit einem hervorragenden P/L-Verhältnis, die sich auch vor den heutigen Ruten nicht verstecken braucht.

Als Einsteiger- oder als Immer-dabei-hab-Universalrute ist die Balzer Diabolo nach wie vor eine sehr gute Rute.

An den TE:

Getestet und für gut befunden als universell einsetzbare Spinnrute, habe ich diese hier. Es wird zwar in der Beschreibung etwas von "Gummifisch-Rute" gefaselt, aber sie hat einen eher universellen Charakter. Ich nehme sie sehr gerne zum Blinker-, Spinner- und klassischen Wobbler-Angeln. Es lassen sich auch ab und an GuFis mit ihr sehr brauchbar fischen - nicht so sehr zum Zanderangeln, wo es auf die exakte Rückmeldung durch den Blank ankommt, sondern zum Hechtangeln, wo es auch öfters ausreicht, den GuFi einfach durchzukurbeln. Hier das Gegenstück in 2,4m. (evtl. mit weniger WG)
Bei dem super Preis hast Du nebenbei noch Kohle für Kunstköder oder mehr Kohle für die Rolle übrig.

Als Rollengröße würde ich Dir eine 2500-er oder 3000-er Größe empfehlen.
Wo wir schon dabei sind - Rollenempfehlung.
Wie ich finde, "die Rolle" mit dem besten P/L-Verhältnis (neben der Ryobi-Applause) im mittleren Preissegment. Super Schnurverlegung, super Bremse und verwindungsfreie Vollmetallrolle.

Mit Rute und Rolle kommst so im "ungünstigsten Fall" auf ca. 125,- EUR. Für den Kurs erhältst hier nicht irgend nen Low-Budget-Krempel, sondern Angelgerät, mit dem man über viele Jahre hinweg "richtig" angeln kann und Spaß an der Sache hat.

Zwar jetzt kein Balzer oder Sportex, aber wie ich finde, richtig gutes Gerät für einen vernünftigen Kurs.


----------



## Kroyle (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Oha, erstmal vielen lieben Dank an euch das Ihr so schnell helft!!! #6 
Da waren viele Gute Sachen bei - werde mir ein Paar im Laden anschauen. Und das Ihr jetzt KEINE Balzer oder Sportex anbietet ist vollkommen okay, bin da nicht gebunden. Von der Rolle Black Arc von Spro habe ich auch schon viel gutes gehört.

Falls nocheiner Anregungen und Tipps einstreuen kann wäre ich dankbar. GGF. natürlich auch zu einer der Ruten oben aber auch zu anderen.

Vielen Dank nochmal, Super Forum !


----------



## Wurschtsepp (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> tja wurschtsepp, das kommt drauf an.
> Bei Rollen von Balzer bin ich auch etwas vorsichtig, die Ruten sind tlw. richtig gut.
> Bestes Beispiel: Baltic Sea 165, hat auch den IM12 Blank und gehört sicher zu den besten Light-Pilk Ruten für die Ostsee.
> Aber so ist das bei vielen nunmal, *******gal wiegut das Produkt ist, wenn es von hersteller X kommt ist es bestimmt mies, von hersteller Y immer gut.
> ...



Ich hab nich gesagt das alles von Balzer schlecht ist!
Und ich hab auch nicht gesagt das alles von Sportex affen geil is ....


----------



## Franky (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Nunja... Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Sportex und was anderem habe, kommt bei mir immer das andere bei raus  Irgendwie kann ich mich mit den Stecken nicht anfreuden.....................
Die Kathargo-Serie hingegen finde ich saustark! Leicht und super verarbeitet (zumindest die Modelle, die ich befingert hatte) - einfach "passend". Gilt übrigens auch für die Diablo-VI-Serie. Meine Picker gebe ich nimmer her!  Wenn ich da an das SChwabbelding von dem Vogelhersteller denke... #d|uhoh:


----------



## Kroyle (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



Franky schrieb:


> Nunja... Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Sportex und was anderem habe, kommt bei mir immer das andere bei raus  Irgendwie kann ich mich mit den Stecken nicht anfreuden.....................
> Die Kathargo-Serie hingegen finde ich saustark! Leicht und super verarbeitet (zumindest die Modelle, die ich befingert hatte) - einfach "passend". Gilt übrigens auch für die Diablo-VI-Serie. Meine Picker gebe ich nimmer her!  Wenn ich da an das SChwabbelding von dem Vogelhersteller denke... #d|uhoh:




Also würdest Du mir die Kathargo für den Anfang und für mehr empfehlen ? Welches Wurfgewicht meinst Du, hast Du erfahrungen damit ob 40 oder 60 gr. ?


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



Kroyle schrieb:


> Oha, erstmal vielen lieben Dank an euch das Ihr so schnell helft!!! #6
> Da waren viele Gute Sachen bei - werde mir ein Paar im Laden anschauen. Und das Ihr jetzt KEINE Balzer oder Sportex anbietet ist vollkommen okay, bin da nicht gebunden. Von der Rolle Black Arc von Spro habe ich auch schon viel gutes gehört.
> 
> Falls nocheiner Anregungen und Tipps einstreuen kann wäre ich dankbar. GGF. natürlich auch zu einer der Ruten oben aber auch zu anderen.
> ...



Habe die Black Arc 3000 an meiner Berkley Skelletor.
Perfekt ausbalanciert. Möchte ich nie wieder hergeben.
Die Meinungen sind sehr gemischt was die ARCs angeht. Aber mit meiner Black Arc hatte ich noch nicht ein Problem.

// Meine Empfehlung
Berkley-Skeletor-PRO-Spin-902-270m-15-40g  oder in 2,40m (Geschmackssache)
Spro Black ARC
0,10 er Power Pro

Aber mal gucken was noch so vorgeschlagen wird. Kann nur aus Erfahrung sprechen.


----------



## allegoric (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> tja wurschtsepp, das kommt drauf an.
> Bei Rollen von Balzer bin ich auch etwas vorsichtig, die Ruten sind tlw. richtig gut.
> Bestes Beispiel: Baltic Sea 165, hat auch den IM12 Blank und gehört sicher zu den besten Light-Pilk Ruten für die Ostsee.
> Aber so ist das bei vielen nunmal, *******gal wiegut das Produkt ist, wenn es von hersteller X kommt ist es bestimmt mies, von hersteller Y immer gut.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, gerade die 71° North, sind der Hammer. Ich hab auch die Baltic Rute für die Ostsee...einfach krasses Teil! Da macht Pilken Spaß wie Gufieren ;-)


----------



## Endmin (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Die Balzer Karthago wurde erst vor ein paar Wochen von einigen Leuten in Youtube getestet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhsZ21V7GCw&feature=channel&list=UL

Das ist der Link von einem Video. Schau einfach mal auf dem Kanal. Da müssten so viel ich weiß 5 Testvideos zu der Rute sein. Da kannst dir ja deine Meinung dann selber bilden.

Ich fische auch die Sportex Black Pearl 2,40m ca. 10-30gr und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit der Rute. Für kleine Gufi ist die Rute eigentlich ganz gut geeignet, aber so bald die Köder ein wenig größer werden, würde ich dir raten zu einer anderen Rute zu greifen. Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker und co funktionieren dagegen sehr gut und es macht es Spaß damit zu fischen. HAt auch ein super Drillverhalten.

Die Black Arc von Spro kann ich auch nu weiterempfehlen. Habe die jetzt schon seit 2 Jahre und würde sie mir jeder Zeit wieder kaufen.

gruß Tim


----------



## Angelzwerg (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Hallo Kroyle!
Im Endeffekt ist das alles geschmackssache. Jede Spinrute auf der Welt hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn du 100 Leute im Forum nach einer guten Rute fragst, wirst du vermutlich 99 Rutenvorschläge bekommen. 
Fakt ist jedoch:
Balzer-Ruten sind nicht schlecht! Ich fische seit langem Ruten in allen möglichen Einsatzbereichen von dieser Firma und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Wenn mich jemand fragt, dann rate ich immer zu Balzer-Ruten. Wie bereits von jemandem erwähnt, bei den Rollen sollte man vorsichtig sein, aber ich persönlich habe an den Ruten wirklich nichts auszusetzen!
Das war jetzt zwar keine präzise Antwort auf deine Frage, aber ich hoffe, ich konnte dir dennoch weiterhelfen!
MfG Angelzwerg


----------



## Pippa (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Hi Kroyle,

diesen Produkttest sowie die weiteren, zu finden im selben YouTube-Channel, solltest du dir auf jeden Fall ansehen. 

Info: Die Produkttest-Videos wurden von Balzer selbst "angefordert" und entsprechend abgesegnet. Es handelt sich also nicht um einen Contra-Balzer-Feldzug 

Vor allem die Sache mit dem WG kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn du wirklich mehr als 15-20g Gesamtgewicht werfen willst, scheidet die 40g-Rute definitiv aus. Insgesamt sind mir diese IM12s für meinen Geschmack und meine Zwecke zu wabbelig.


----------



## Franky (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



Kroyle schrieb:


> Also würdest Du mir die Kathargo für den Anfang und für mehr empfehlen ? Welches Wurfgewicht meinst Du, hast Du erfahrungen damit ob 40 oder 60 gr. ?



Wenn ausschließlich diese Modelle zur Auswahl stehen, ja - definitiv die Kathargo! Was das WG angeht, hängt das von Deinem Einsatzbereich ab. Du schreibst "ruhige Seen" und Ems. Ich bin mit einer 40 g Rute in solchen Gefilden generell sehr gut gefahren und brauchte nur in Ausnahmen mehr (Weser um Bremen, div. Seen, Main, Nidda). Gelandet habe ich damit fast jeden Fisch - einem offenbar größeren Waller, der sich meinen Gummifisch geschnappt hatte, konnte ich kein Paroli bieten. Der ist damit stumpf Flussauf abgedampft. Hecht bis 85 cm, Barsch bis 42 cm, Zander bis 65 cm, Dorsche bis gut 70 cm sowie div. Pollak, Köhler und Co bis etwas über 70 cm machen zwar "Arbeit", aber hinterher kriegste das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht!!! :m


----------



## Kroyle (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Kommentare. Werde euch Nachricht geben wenn die Entscheidung gefallen ist. Werde erstmal am WE zum Händler in der Nähe gehen und ein Paar ( von euch Beratenen) Ruten in die Hand nehmen.

Eine Abschließende Frage noch. Mein Händler hat auch die RED Arc von Spro für 5 Euro mehr im Angebot, ist der einzige Unterschied das diese zwei Kugellager mehr hat ? 

Oder doch lieber bei der Black Arc bleiben ?

Gruß und angenehmen Tag


----------



## Wurschtsepp (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Also ich fische die Red Arc lieber als die Black Arc, weil ich den Lauf und die Schnurverlegung besser find (EIGENE MEINUNG). Aber zu dem Thema äußer ich mich nich mehr weil ich dafür schon ma angeschnauzt wurde...


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Ich kann dir auch bei nur 5 Euro mehr für die Red Arc weiterhin zur Black Arc raten. Die Black hat das stabilere Innenleben und insgesamt überwiegen die Vorteile. Zu überlegen wäre für dich, ob du vielleicht das kleinere Modell (8200 statt 8300) nimmst, je nach Rute. Die Arcs sind recht schwer für ihre Größe, durch die stabile Bauweise. 
Mein Rat ist: Ruten bis 2,40 = Black Arc 8200
                               ab 2, 70 = Black Arc 8300

von den genannten Ruten finde ich auch die Daiwa Exceller am universellsten. Die Karthago ist ihr ähnlich, aber nicht unbedingt besser, sieht halt etwas "goldiger" aus. Zu beachten ist, dass bei der Black Pearl ein Wg von 40 Gramm eine wesentlich härtere Rute bedeutet, als es bei den beiden anderen Ruten der Fall wäre.

Die 40gr.Black Pearl ist z.B.  straffer als die Exceller in 60 gr. 

Beste Grüße,
Waller.#h


----------



## FisherMan66 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Persönlich mag der ein oder andere die RedArc besser finden.
Ihr unterschied zur BlackArc ist einmal die Farbe  . Der größte Unterschied liegt im verbauten Getriebe. 
In der RedArc werkelt ein so genanntes Wormshaft-Getriebe (WS). Wormschaft-Getriebe, gerade auch bei der RedArc neigen dazu, störungsanfällig und unter Last schwerfällig zu laufen.

In den BlackArc Modellen ist ein so genanntes Excenter-Getriebe verbaut. Dieses Getriebe zeichnet sich durch eine hervoragende Haltbarkeit bei weichem Lauf aus. Es ist weniger störungsanfällig, da nicht so kompliziert im Aufbau. 

Die vermeintlich bessere Schnurverlegung des WS-Getriebes der RedArc ist eher marginal und fast nur mit der Lupe festzustellen.

Woher ich das weiß? Ich habe beide gefischt, bzw. fische noch. Meine ehemalige RedArc habe ich nach einem halben Jahr an einen Jungangler verschenkt. Mich nervte das schwergängige Getriebe unter Last.
Zwei BlackArc dagegen fische ich seit über 4 Jahren ohne Störungen. Eine baugleiche Ryobi Applause seit nun fast 11 Jahren ohne Störung am Getriebe. Die Applause hat ihre Zuverlässigkeit weltweit unter Beweis gestellt - nicht umsonst wurde sie gut 10 Jahre nahezu unverändert gebaut. Ein Facelift bekam sie 2012.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Trotz der Namensähnlichkeit bei Spro eben in den inneren Werten zwei sehr verschiedene Rollentypen.
Die RedArc/Zauber funktionieren sehr gut mit Monofil, da kann man sie hinbeordern oder entsorgen:m, Friedfisch- oder Nahbereichsangeln, Bach, Forellenteich usw.
Leider taugen sie wegen dem langsamen Spulenhub eben nicht sonderlich für die dünnsten feinen Geflechtschnüre beim heutigen Süßwasser-Spinnangeln, Tüdelneigung ist eingebaut. 
Das kann selbst die BlackArc/Applause besser, noch erheblich besser aber die Ryobi Excia (auch besser als die aktuellen Shimanos egal wie teuer). Die hat Spro leider verpasst.
Für starke Geflechtschnüre gibt es aber nur die Option BlackArc/Applause, und kaum eine andere Spinnrolle kann da was Kraft, Ausdauer und Resistenz betrifft, mithalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



Mainwaller schrieb:


> Zu überlegen wäre für dich, ob du vielleicht das kleinere Modell (8200 statt 8300) nimmst, je nach Rute.


Die 8200 hat aber eine einfachere Bremse mit reduzierten Bremsscheiben, nur 8300 aufwärts haben das volle Bremsprogramm drin. Wenn man auf richtig "ausgewachsene" Fische aus ist, kommt eigentlich nur 8300 aufwärts in Frage.
Es gibt nach 8300 und 8400 noch eine 8450, die hat noch mehr Schnurfassung und kann man von der 8400 ohne die größere Spule drauf nur bei ganz genauem Hinsehen unterscheiden, genauso schwer bzw. leicht.
Das supergeniale: Alle 4000er Spulen, auch von RedArc und M-Spulen Match passen auch!

Wenn man die BlackArc noch ein wenig "Blacker" :g:g:g macht, hat man eine unaufällige zeitlos schöne elegante Rolle im Stile der guten alten schwarzen Shakespeare Sigma aus den 80ern oder dem schwarzen Aero-Zeitalter von Shimano. Sogar ohne nerviges "Goldkettchen" an der Spule. 
Die kann dann locker gegen eine Infinity Zaion oder Branzino anstinken, stabiler ist sie auch, E-Spulen gibts es leicht und en masse, kostet dabei aber fast eine Null weniger! 
(wohlgemerkt, die schwarzen Daiwas sind auch feine Rollen  )


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die 8200 hat aber eine einfachere Bremse mit reduzierten Bremsscheiben, nur 8300 aufwärts haben das volle Bremsprogramm drin. Wenn man auf richtig "ausgewachsene" Fische aus ist, kommt eigentlich nur 8300 aufwärts in Frage.
> Es gibt nach 8300 und 8400 noch eine 8450, die hat noch mehr Schnurfassung und kann man von der 8400 nur bei ganz genauem Hinsehen unterscheiden, genauso schwer bzw. leicht.



Na gut, die 8200 würde ich nicht an eine Jerkrute schrauben, auch wenn sie kürzer als die von mir erwähnten 2,70 m lang ist. die 8200 ist halt was für Ruten bis ca. 50 g, für die meisten Leute und die "gängige Praxis" Aber ich persönlich fasse meine Blue Arc 8300 kaum noch an, sondern benutze die 8200 für alles Grobe, auch fürs leichte Hechteln, ohne Probleme. Jenseits des Datenblatts der Rolle lässt sich die Bremse so fest schließen, dass eher die Schnur reißt. Aber das weißt du ja #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Okay, die reicht eben vielfach auch schon gut aus, und ist optisch was kleines-feines mit solidem Feeling. #6


----------



## Mxtxrbxrsch (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Okay, die reicht eben vielfach auch schon gut aus, und ist optisch was kleines-feines mit solidem Feeling. #6



Genau so sehe ich das Ding auch. Ich habe anfangs, als ich den größeren T-Griff der 3000er an die 2000er gemacht habe-und dann die kleine Rolle mit dem "Riesengriff" an eine brettharte Ripple Pro von Berkley geschraubt habe, doch etwas den Ästheten in mir bekämpfen müssen. Die größere Rolle passt optisch besser, aber 30-40 g. Mehrgewicht stört mich mittlerweile recht empfindlich. Und so ist es ein, wie ich finde, guter Kompromiss.


----------



## Kroyle (29. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 oder Sportex Black Pearl ?*

Hey,

wollte mich nun nocheinmal abschließend (für diesen Thread) bei allen bedanken. 
Habe mir wirklich gerne eure Vorschläge durchgelesen und werde bestimmt auch in späteren Zeiten noch die ein oder andere Rute zulegen die Ihr mir empfohlen habt.

Meine Erste Ausrüstung habe ich nun wie folgt gewählt.

Balzer Karthago Im-12 Edition 2,70 mtr. 40 gr WG
Black Arc 830
Power Pro 0,15

werde jetzt noch ein Paar schöne Wobbler etc kaufen und dann geht es ab an den See!

Vielen Dank nochmal !

Gruß René


----------

